# Good Luck Dan Anderson



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 12, 2003)

We at the WMAA would like to wish Dan Anderson good luck with his endeavors to propagate his MA-80 organization. It was an interesting ride while he was a member of our organization and has left us with some very lasting memories. We hope his martial art journey is very rewarding.

Respectfully,
Datu Tim Hartman
World Modern Arnis Alliance
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 12, 2003)

Best Wishes for Modern Arnis-80!

Will there be more books?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Best Wishes for Modern Arnis-80!
> 
> Will there be more books? *



Yes.

Dan Anderson


----------



## LAKANPOPOT (Aug 16, 2003)

Yeah good luck! I enjoy and treasure your American Freestyle Karate book. What is MA-80?


----------



## ace (Aug 17, 2003)

God Bless


----------

